# Maybe it's time for rethinking the UK ban on private firearms and self defense



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

'Asian' Men Break Woman's Nose in Anti-White Race Hate Attack

Put a few of these scum bags on a stainless steel slab in the Morgue and the word will get out that we're not going to take it anymore.

F--- the king; F---- parliment, F--- the PC crowd.

The streets belong to law abiding folks not the scum of the earth.

:violent::violent::violent:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you kidding??? Right now they have a voluntary turn in of pointed knives going.

That is a precursor to a total ban that is planned.

Last summer they were calling for an immediate ban on machetes.

It is to a point where the Brits are criminals if they protect themselves.

I think anyone who is assaulted has a right to kill the bastard who commits it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Are you kidding??? Right now they have a voluntary turn in of pointed knives going.
> 
> That is a precursor to a total ban that is planned.
> 
> ...


I think the feel of a revolution by the British citizens is in the air. Act before it's to late, remember what the nazi's did, isis isn't any different, we know all to well that when the Muslims or Asians get a firm foothold, isis or an Asian faction isn't far behind....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The U.K. Has decided rather definitively to be manginas as a group as opposed to a race that ruled the waves and upon whose empire the sun never set.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The U.K. Has decided rather definitively to be manginas as a group as opposed to a race that ruled the waves and upon whose empire the sun never set.


Lemmings


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Let all the cucks die, seriously, never liked the Brits - take that Ally BS and shove it up your ass, I thought they would reclaim a little dignity and brain power after BREXIT but nopeeee, same ole song and dance, they are letting themselves get colonized - guess it's some sort of cosmic karmic retribution

We are not too far behind following in their footsteps


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have not heard of any real push to soften gun laws in the UK, but have read about this being the case in Germany, Hungary and a few other countries. Russia had a significant relaxation in gun laws a couple years ago that expanded private ownership and opened up individual carry.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if the looming invasion of England in WW2 and it standing virtually defenseless - didn't keep firearms in the hands of the civilian population - NOTHING WILL!!!!!

same same with almost every other country in Europe - and the rest WERE invaded and brutalized for years by the Germans - sheeple by nature .... 

the liberals can try in the US - don't ever see them succeeding in this kind of disarmament - last few elections have shown the power of 2A ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

England at the beginning of WW2 pleaded with civilian American gun owners for rifles, shotguns and handguns after the Dunkirk disaster.

Federal isolationist laws banned the US government from getting involved.

The NRA got involved in the collection and shipment to NYC for trans shipment, preference was for them in 30/06 or 303 Brit.

They would accept rifles in other calibers if you could supply a hundred rounds of the ammo to go with.

They were for use by the Home Guard, all Brit made ones went to the army.

Thousand were LOANED by individuals, It was PROMISED by the Brits that they would be RETURNED after the crisis was over.

NOT ONE OF THE GUNS WAS EVER RETURNED, THEY CITED THAT LEGAL RAMIFICATIONS WERE BLOCKING THE RETURN!!!! 

So every American citizen that helped out got screwed out of his property.

The request was made prior to the enactment of the lend lease act in 1941, then thousands of 1917 Enfield's and Garands were shipped.

The movement to the left by parliament to control all of their subjects requires positive control over them, never will happen.

It is these same people who the second amendment was written to protect against, they have none and they are subjects.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

European and to a lesser extent the UK sentiment is slowly sliding to the Liberal side again so I doubt you will see armed citizens in London anytime soon. All the more reason that we let our voices be heard so that the snow babies tears are not noticed. If we stay quiet the media will only hear the Liberals.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> England at the beginning of WW2 pleaded with civilian American gun owners for rifles, shotguns and handguns after the Dunkirk disaster.
> 
> Federal isolationist laws banned the US government from getting involved.
> 
> ...


actually a very few of the weapons donated by US sportsmen made it back - one was a championship rifle donated to the cause that was all engraved and a nameplate cut into the stock ....

along with the firearms donation appeal they also wanted any optics that be gathered - guys donated their telescopes & binoculars and then were screwed by the war rationing - very little of the optics came back - more on a one-to-one personal basis ....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have seen"england" "OK" and "Britain" used interchangeably in this thread. Let's keep in mind that, the area we now call the U.K. was once many smaller sovereign states i.e. Irealand, scaotland, wales, england(again, used to be smaller states) and each was auttomous. 
It was not until the tyrancal English kings TOOK OVER(or maybe it started with the Romans) that it became the U.K. 
Point is, the whole concept of the UK was birthed from a massive, oppressive government. Brexit was good, but what is needed is a dismantling of the U.K., for any simblance of individual freedom to return.
Having said that, looking at the big picture....drink up, we're all doomed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, when I read about it almost 60 years ago, none had made it back.

What I put out is from memory like most of what I do, not recent searching.

I think it was in the American Rifleman, people bitching about their gums.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am ashamed of Britain, I am of Anglo-Saxon heritage, and the modern English man makes me sick. They have become cowards, and they run away from reality, and it is nothing recent. 
America had to arm them in WWII, because they had destroyed their civilian weapons. I am at a loss, I don't know what they are thinking, when they ban weapons.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Same thing when "they" ban wood stoves, hunting, rain collection or common sense; control the people. I can honestly say there has NEVER been a government based program with our best interest in mind. Some simple minded good hearted folks have supported bad programs maybe, but all the programs have the same goal; breaking down the wall!...of resistance between liberty and tyranny.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My philosophy has always been, if it is outside my perimeter I don't get worked up over it.
And the UK is so FAR outside my perimeter I frankly don't give a damn about it.

And anyway, my ancestors were forced to leave Scotland by the government over 250 years ago. So they can go pound sand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish Great Britain, UK, England, whatever the heck you want to call them. would grow some balls and stand proud.

But like my Son's Daddy Says...Wish in one hand and Shit in the other and let me know which one fills up first.

:vs_wave:


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

No guns in that country....so you simply have to hope for the best when your getting stabbed to death by hoodlums.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Perhaps they could get the IRA to smuggle in guns and exposives to help exterminate the heathen bastards.

Or did they loose their sacks along with the Brits?


----------

